# paddle techniques for kayakfishers



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I can not abide by a paddle w/o offset. Parallel blades just dont work for me and never have since I started.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Not a bad intro and pretty accessible as they are on fishing yaks.

Re the "plunge" - The ski guys talk about "spearing a fish" same idea. Still I'd suggest that the catch should have more finesse than a plunge, but the idea gets across. Needs care though Without a halfway reasonable setup/recovery phase and without rotation, excessive focus on plunge is a recipe for rotator cuff. Personal experience here. :?

Putting aside an allergy to sea kayaks, the NSW Sea Kayak Club vids really are an excellent resource.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Lazybugger said:


> Thanks Trev


naughty smack smack :twisted:

not a bad vid...so you are now our go to self championed kayak paddle master salti? ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

clebah analogy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There wont be enough time in the pause for a ciggy, if that's what you are thinking salti.
That current they were crossing looked similar to SWR.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > There wont be enough time in the pause for a ciggy, if that's what you are thinking salti.
> ...


At least then you'll feel fast


----------

